# Summer



## J. (Jun 7, 2020)

With all the political stuff and debate I thought it might be fitting for us to have a more fun thread, what are y’all doing to during the summer?

Here’s me an @DevilDocJP beachin it up.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 7, 2020)

I definitely see the resemblance!


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 7, 2020)

Few different things, I've started to become more active in the community either through volunteer work or talking with neighbors and seeing if they need help with anything. Diving head first back into cooking and I'm in love all over again. Currently doing a couch to 5k as well as body weight exercises, with the quarantine I've become a soft body. 

Debating on also getting a guitar, I've wanted to try and learn the flamenco style of guitar for a long time now but I've never pulled the trigger on one yet.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 7, 2020)

Tallish Child has her 16th birthday coming up, so we’re gonna escape for a couple of days. Toes in sand, appropriate beverages in hand, and just unplug for a minute


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2020)

My work schedule goes into overdrive after July 4th and remains at full speed until Thanksgiving.

I rented a lake cabin for 3 nights next week in a remote part of MN.

No kids, no girlfriend, no pets. Just me, bourbon, and cigars. Cabin has a screen porch so no worries about rain or bugs.  

Can. Not.  Wait.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 7, 2020)

I think your old man can still take you.  🤣


----------



## x SF med (Jun 7, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> My work schedule goes into overdrive after July 4th and remains at full speed until Thanksgiving.
> 
> I rented a lake cabin for 3 nights next week in a remote part of MN.
> 
> ...



Jealous....    wish I could escape people for a few days, or a week or a month....  I'm going into burn out mode with work and the situation in the world.


----------



## LimaPanther (Jun 7, 2020)

Since they cancelled the 2d Recon Association get together this month there goes my few days off to go to LeJeune. When you have 20 acres in the mountains you stay to busy to take off in the summer.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jun 7, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> My work schedule goes into overdrive after July 4th and remains at full speed until Thanksgiving.
> 
> I rented a lake cabin for 3 nights next week in a remote part of MN.
> 
> ...


Heaven


----------



## J. (Jun 7, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I think your old man can still take you.  🤣



He definitely can.



racing_kitty said:


> Tallish Child has her 16th birthday coming up, so we’re gonna escape for a couple of days. Toes in sand, appropriate beverages in hand, and just unplug for a minute



It’s a good time, I’m spoiled by being able to go to a certain beach every week. It keeps me sane.



SaintKP said:


> Few different things, I've started to become more active in the community either through volunteer work or talking with neighbors and seeing if they need help with anything. Diving head first back into cooking and I'm in love all over again. Currently doing a couch to 5k as well as body weight exercises, with the quarantine I've become a soft body.
> 
> Debating on also getting a guitar, I've wanted to try and learn the flamenco style of guitar for a long time now but I've never pulled the trigger on one yet.



I think I tell myself every other month that I should start guitar, talk myself out of it, then come full circle thinking about it again.



Kaldak said:


> I definitely see the resemblance!



He’s a handsome guy, which is good, because that’s my future.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 8, 2020)

We were supposed to travel for my wife's family reunion but that was cancelled.  So I'm heartbroken... 

We're lucky to live in the country and on the water.  This whole thing is forcing us to stay home, catch up on debt, catch up on projects around the property and just spend more time as a family.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 8, 2020)

J. said:


> With all the political stuff and debate I thought it might be fitting for us to have a more fun thread, what are y’all doing to during the summer?
> 
> Here’s me an @DevilDocJP beachin it up.
> View attachment 34297



What beach??

Fuck, I am #jeals.  I don't know when I will ever get to the beach again.  Like @Ooh-Rah , my job is taking off and going vertical: I am getting exponentially busier by the day.

Last summer we bought a pool, a modest-size above ground pool, but big enough and deep enough all the kids can have a good time, stay cool, and burn energy.


----------



## J. (Jun 8, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> What beach??
> 
> Fuck, I am #jeals.  I don't know when I will ever get to the beach again.  Like @Ooh-Rah , my job is taking off and going vertical: I am getting exponentially busier by the day.
> 
> Last summer we bought a pool, a modest-size above ground pool, but big enough and deep enough all the kids can have a good time, stay cool, and burn energy.



North MB. We had younger cousins over this past weekend, 10 and 2, I was smoked after hanging out with those animals.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 8, 2020)

Headed to MT in a couple weeks.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 8, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Headed to MT in a couple weeks.



We're already here....  stay out of my state if you got any kind of germs.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 8, 2020)

x SF med said:


> We're already here....  stay out of my state if you got any kind of germs.


I've got plenty of germs but I keep those to myself.  Now, I'm trying to escape the ones in MN that seem to make a people extra stupid. 

The day is coming when I go out there and stay for good.  I've been saying it for years but getting more serious about it.


----------



## Steve1839 (Jun 8, 2020)

Going to Jackson, Wyoming tomorrow for a couple days...probably heading down to the Great Sand Dunes National Monument later this month, as well...Lost Wages for the Fourth and then back again the end of August...trips to the northern end of the Great Salt Lake and Laramie, Wyoming in the mill as well...oh, wait...all but one of those is for work...


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 8, 2020)

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 8, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> Tallish Child has her 16th birthday coming up, so we’re gonna escape for a couple of days. Toes in sand, appropriate beverages in hand, and just unplug for a minute



I refer to my 16 year old daughter as “largish Child,” because when she was younger she towered over the other children, especially the boys.   She was so big, comparatively, that she played full contact football when she was 13.  

But then she stopped growing and thinned out and picked up swimming (since I wouldn’t let her continue in football after we moved to Hawaii) but “Slightly Taller Than Average” girl is a mouthful, so...

We have a Tallish Child as well. Our 12 year old daughter is now the second tallest person in our family (I’m 6’5”), a source of much consternation for her older sister. :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 8, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Debating on also getting a guitar, I've wanted to try and learn the flamenco style of guitar for a long time now but I've never pulled the trigger on one yet.



Get one.  I recommend a cheap steel string electric acoustic with a built in tuner. They are in most music stores and all over eBay.  

It’s hard to get good at guitar, but it’s easy to get “good enough.”


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 8, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> I refer to my 16 year old daughter as “largish Child,” because when she was younger she towered over the other children, especially the boys.   She was so big, comparatively, that she played full contact football when she was 13.
> 
> But then she stopped growing and thinned out and picked up swimming (since I wouldn’t let her continue in football after we moved to Hawaii) but “Slightly Taller Than Average” girl is a mouthful, so...
> 
> We have a Tallish Child as well. Our 12 year old daughter is now the second tallest person in our family (I’m 6’5”), a source of much consternation for her older sister. :)



I grew up with a bigger younger sister. She's 6'3" and I am 5'10"...she also hated all sports involving balls.

You can imagine how that turned out...


----------



## Steve1839 (Jun 8, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


No work and no play is worse...


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 8, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> I grew up with a bigger younger sister. She's 6'3" and I am 5'10"...she also hated all sports involving balls.
> 
> You can imagine how that turned out...


Can you send me a picture of her? I am still in the market to create a race of giant.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 8, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Can you send me a picture of her? I am still in the market to create a race of giant.



No way in hell I'm letting her near you.

Said with a modicum of respect.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 8, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> No way in hell I'm letting her near you.
> 
> Said with a modicum of respect.


It is purely for Science and world Domination.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (Jun 9, 2020)

Catching up on swimming, as my swimming sucks so bad it shouldn't be mentioned, catching up on paperwork, catching up on not-mine kids - babysitting, school, vollie kind of crap and beyond that, no idea.

No idea yet how things turn out work wise for the summer so plan's a big ole nothing and things long overdue.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 11, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> My work schedule goes into overdrive after July 4th and remains at full speed until Thanksgiving.
> 
> I rented a lake cabin for 3 nights next week in a remote part of MN.
> 
> ...


...sigh, so happy...

6am coffee and cigar...


Other cabins are empty, perfect!


Headwaters of the Mississippi River


Where’s this broadside shot in Nov?


The pine up here are TALL!

Dinner!!!


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 11, 2020)

Hate because of pure unfiltered jealousy, had to cancel my trip to Zion this spring due to the 'rona.

Glad you're able to get out, looks beautiful up there.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 11, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Hate because of pure unfiltered jealousy, had to cancel my trip to Zion this spring due to the 'rona.
> 
> Glad you're able to get out, looks beautiful up there.


LOL

Here’s one more to “hate”....


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 11, 2020)

Reported and 'ignored' now


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 11, 2020)

Picked up a pair of elk/buffalo moccasins today.  

Holy man are they soft and comfortable!  

I did most of my walking in them today and my feet feel fantastic!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 11, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Picked up a pair of elk/buffalo moccasins today.
> 
> Holy man are they soft and comfortable!
> 
> ...



That's all I use for slippers.   I need a new pair, mine are falling apart.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 11, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> That's all I use for slippers.   I need a new pair, mine are falling apart.


I’ve never worn “real” moccasins before. Jesus they are so comfortable!  Expensive, but comfortable.


----------

